# Fraps Numbers Not Showing Up In Game.



## hello833

Those frap numbers aren't showing up in my game although it was fine yesterday. My fraps is a full version one and I want to use it to record my game play in Sudden Attack SEA.

It was fine yesterday, but now when i tried and tried the numbers aren't showing up. Why? Any suggestions? :sigh:


----------



## dethblood

*I would suggest checking over your setting to make sure you didn't accidentally toggle anything on/off. If everything is set then try using the assigned hotkey that toggles the frame rate counter while you in game. If the problem persists, try using another game to help determine the source of the problem. Information below should help you make sure you settings are done correctly. 
*
-"The Overlay Display Hotkey lets you assign a button that will toggle the frame rate counter between the four corners and off. To change the Hotkey, click in the box and type a new key to be assigned this function. Clicking Disable will stop the Hotkey from having any effect."

-"The overlay corner indicates the region of the screen that the framerate counter will be displayed in. Choose a corner that doesn't obstruct important information in the game's display. If you select Disabled the frame rate counter will not be displayed on screen."


----------



## Ninjaboi

Hello hello833, welcome to TSF!

Have you checked to see if the FPS overlay is enabled?

In the right hand corner of FRAPS in the "FPS" tab, there is a black box that has "Overlay Corner" with that click which ever corner you want it to display your framrate.

If that's not the problem, try this:

*1)* Open fraps.
*2)* Go to "General" tab.
*3)* Check the box "Monitor Aero Desktop (DWM)".


----------



## hello833

Thanks! It works


----------



## Ninjaboi

Glad it worked for you!

If this problem has been resolved, mark this thread "Solved" by going to the top of the thread, selecting "Thread Tools", and select "Mark this thread as Solved". If you cannot find this or would like someone else to do it for you, just say so.


----------



## hello833

Wait, it's not working again. 
I asked some people, I realized that my fraps was an old version. 
I redownloaded it, the numbers showed up.

But today, I went into the game again it didn't show up.

Fraps 3.4.7
Build 13809

I opened Fraps.
General: Ticked monitor aero desktop (DWM)
FPS: No changes, didn't hide overlay.
Movies: Ticked lock framerate while recording and set fps to the number I want.
Screenshots: No changes.

My game resolution is 800x600
Colour is 16-bit ( There is a option of 32-bit )

Any suggestions again? :sigh: :4-dontkno


----------



## hello833

When I ticked monitor desktop, the numbers appeared. When i entered the login screen for my Sudden attack game which is in 800x600 resolution, the numbers disappeared.


----------



## RockmasteR

Try to hit "F12" in the game if that did not work try "F11"


----------



## hello833

I've tried, but no numbers still appear even though the Monitor Aero Destop box is checked.


----------



## RockmasteR

do not check the monitor aero desktop
it's for recording in windows
download Revo uninstaller from my sig use it to uninstall Fraps and remove all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD when prompted
restart your PC and reinstall Fraps again


----------



## hello833

Okay I've done it. Let me try it now.


----------



## hello833

It worked when I redownloaded it after uninstalling. Then I exited the game to try again.

2nd try for testing:
Step1: Opened fraps
Step2: Opened the game
In the game, I couldn't see the numbers again. WHY? :4-dontkno


----------



## RockmasteR

When you are in the game, minimize it, close fraps
switch to the game again, wait for a while (1 to 2 minutes)
minimize it again and reopen fraps


----------



## aaronfranke

I have had this problem in the past and have found both the exact problem and the solution.

The problem is that when your screen resolution changes, FRAPS stops working until you restart it for some reason. So, run your game in a windowed mode since it uses 800x600 resolution, and it should work. If not, start your game then quickly start fraps before your desktop disappears. It should work


----------



## tazmo8448

*Re: Fraps Numbers Not Showing Up In Game. Or Browser as it once did.*

I have the same issue. There was a time not too long ago that fraps when ran showed in everything; i.e. browsers, games and what not. Now for some reason I can not get the frame rates to show no matter what corner I select. I have uninstalled and reinstalled, twice as a matter of fact and scrubbed the registry files. The latest version(3.5.99 ver 15619) is the same one I've used since Feb 2013 so that hasn't changed any, as a matter of fact that last update was for as follows:

Fraps 3.5.99 - 26th February, 2013
- Fixed counter not appearing in Aero desktop (DWM) and DX10 games after latest Windows Update

I see in the post that there was a monitor thing in the General tab but on this version I don't see anything pertaining to that. Like I said this thing use to work like a charm up until this past summer when I stopped using it. Nothing has changed from then to now I have the same set up since 2012...this is long winded so if anyone has any other ideas as to why this handy utility stopped working beyond what has been posted I sure would appreciate it and being new to this site and thanks for having me.


----------



## StupidButCunnin

I believe I have a solution to this problem for anyone still experiencing it, since I found this while searching a solution myself. I found by chance that I had a file open in a media player and upon closing it, my numbers returned. Make sure you have no media players open as this will hide your overlay.


----------



## tazmo8448

Found out in my case it was to uninstall the program (twice actually) then do the F3 warrior (Find Next in Registry Files) under the Edit tab 'all things Beepa and Fraps' scrubbed those out, did another (3rd time) install and all was well. Using Chrome I found in 'chrome//flags' there is an FPS enabler that has a little black box with red letters that'll run in all modes....seems like fraps only runs in game now i remember when it use to run in browsers as well.


----------

